# Is there any way to ever register an unregistered Nigerian?



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I am pretty sure there is not, but I know there are people here who are way more knowledgeable than me so I figured I'd ask. 

We own a pureblood Nigerian Dwarf doe whose parents and lineage I know with absolute certainty. Unfortunately, way back when, she was one of the first goats I purchased before I knew that I was going to go in big for breeding and conformation. As such, I purchased her without her papers to save money (like a moron, but as I said, I was new and ignorant). 

Well, as it turns out, the people who bred her are pretty irresponsible. When I got her they refused to respond to inquiries about even basic health history info, and they won't respond to me having reached out (for years now) asking if I can pay them a buttload of extra money for her and to get her paperwork. But she has beautiful conformation and has turned out as one of my best producers. I would like to register her so her offspring have better opportunities and her lines can be used for improving the breed. 

I know ADGA won't do NOA/grade registration for Nigerians because of the pygmy contamination issue, but is there anything I can do to get her or her kids eventually registered with any organization? Would DNA typing her be any sort of help in this situation? I just can't believe there is NO way to ever register her or her offspring, just because I was a dope and now can't contact the people who bred her. It's really sad and frustrating. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. (Please don't be mean to me - I already know I was ignorant.)


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

You can register your Nigerian Dwarf with the National Miniature Goat Association in the Foundation book. I'm in the same boat as you and I am planning on registering my Nigerian Dwarf doling and wether with them. You can email questions to [email protected] but it may take about a week for them to get back with ya.


----------



## Lawrence Farm (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh, this is a great question. I am curious though, we were told our NG were just that because I asked and said we didn't want mixed. He told us they were NG so my question would be how can I make sure before trying to register? And would it be expensive to find out?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As of now, ADGA will not register Nigerians unless they have papers. No NOA or half Nigerian, etc. If you want a papered Nigerian, make sure the sellers give you the correct paperwork, all filled out and the goat you are buying has tattoo's that match the paperwork. Make sure they sign it, too, and put their ADGA number on it. 

My 4-H kids have inquired about registering without having papers, and ADGA is pretty adamant that they cannot be.


----------



## Lawrence Farm (Mar 4, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> As of now, ADGA will not register Nigerians unless they have papers. No NOA or half Nigerian, etc. If you want a papered Nigerian, make sure the sellers give you the correct paperwork, all filled out and the goat you are buying has tattoo's that match the paperwork. Make sure they sign it, too, and put their ADGA number on it.
> 
> My 4-H kids have inquired about registering without having papers, and ADGA is pretty adamant that they cannot be.


Good to know! Thank you


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

https://www.igscr-idgr.com/NEW/index.php/welcome


----------



## Goatnana2020 (9 mo ago)

I do have a question. Please be nice. My granddaughter bought a Nigerian Dwarf doe. We have had her since she was 3 months old. We were told by the breeder she was “ registered “. Now, I have had registered horses and dogs. I know what the paperwork should look like. However, as time passed fair getting closer I pushed for the paperwork. She is Flock and Scrapies tattooed. Come to find out the herd had and never was registered. This breeder I thought was a friend. 
Now, the question how do we go about getting her kids registered? We are planning to breed her with a registered buck. Is she out of luck or what.
She gave and I do mean gave my granddaughter the sister a few weeks ago. Totally not tagged, tattooed in anyway.
I also need information on properly tagging dairy goats. 
IE, tags , tattoos etc. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you don't have registered papers in hand..then she's not registered and any kid born to her will not be registered. I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Unfortunately, she cannot be registered, nor can her kids. This may not matter for your 4h fair. Check with your goat leader to see what they require , fair rules differ greatly depending on state and county.
Going forward, for ADGA - for registered kids out of registered dam and buck - get your herd I’d tattoo through adga, also your membership. Any kid born in 2023 must have a sire that is DNA typed or the kids cannot be registered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> Any kid born in 2023 must have a sire that is DNA typed or the kids cannot be registered.


That's not exactly right.











You can continue to register kids whose sire was born before that date, without his being DNA typed.


----------

